# Good Bits



## Danielle Parsons (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys.
Im fairly new to the CNC club, so still trying to learn lots and coming across alot of mistakes 

I own a crafts business and cut alot of MDF and birch plywood, ranging from 3mm to 18mm thick. 

What bits would you all recommend for cutting?

I also engrave on hard woods, such as oak, and walnut, so what bits would you recommend for engraving? 

The bits I have are cheap bits that came with my machine when i bought it a few months back. looked up some bits but find recommendation is always the best to go by, as shops just want your money :wink:

Thanks
Danielle


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

bitsbits.com is who I used to get really small bits from for 4 axis jewelry master cnc'ing. solid carbides.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Try Onsrud (Onsrud cutter 2010). A few have said they are the best bits they've ever used.


----------

